# Titanium wire questions



## kev mac (23/7/15)

I'd like to know opinions on titanium wire.Is it better than nickel? Easier to work with and what type and gauge should one buy starting out?


----------



## rvdwesth (23/7/15)

kev mac said:


> I'd like to know opinions on titanium wire.Is it better than nickel? Easier to work with and what type and gauge should one buy starting out?


Also where can one buy Ti wire....?


----------



## JimmyZee (23/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Also where can one buy Ti wire....?


I ordered some from stealthvape. Still waiting on it to arrive. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Also where can one buy Ti wire....?


They sell it on ebay


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

kev mac said:


> I'd like to know opinions on titanium wire.Is it better than nickel? Easier to work with and what type and gauge should one buy starting out?


Is .50mm =24g?


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Is .50mm =24g?


Its 0.51mm according to my little conversion chart Kev


----------



## kev mac (8/8/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its 0.51mm according to my little conversion chart Kev


Thankee


----------



## skola (1/9/15)

So with TA1 wire becoming more available locally, like @kev mac I'd also appreciate some info on titanium builds. What resistance should I be aiming for? Is spaced coils preferred to compacted coils? Can I dry burn TA1 coils in wattage mode?


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

skola said:


> So with TA1 wire becoming more available locally, like @kev mac I'd also appreciate some info on titanium builds. What resistance should I be aiming for? Is spaced coils preferred to compacted coils? Can I dry burn TA1 coils in wattage mode?


What I have gleamed from reading up:
Clean you wire with alcohol on a cloth.
Best resistance is around 0.4 ohms.
You can do spaced or contact.
Dry burn at very low wattage if you do. Do not let it glow more than a dull red. If you wire turns gold or blue all is fine. If it goes grey, toss it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (1/9/15)

Andre said:


> What I have gleamed from reading up:
> Clean you wire with alcohol on a cloth.
> Best resistance is around 0.4 ohms.
> You can do spaced or contact.
> Dry burn at very low wattage if you do. Do not let it glow more than a dull red. If you wire turns gold or blue all is fine. If it goes grey, toss it.


Were you by any chance reading that post on CraftVapery?


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

skola said:


> Were you by any chance reading that post on CraftVapery?


No, been following a thread on ECF: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/titanium-wire-vaping-and-safety.664753/


----------



## Mario (1/9/15)

Ive seen peps use a piece of stainless steel mesh and rubbing it a few times over the TA1 wire before wrapping there coils


----------



## skola (1/9/15)

Andre said:


> No, been following a thread on ECF: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/titanium-wire-vaping-and-safety.664753/


I tried catching up on that thread, almost impossible.. Thanks @Andre, will test this out and give some feedback here.


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

skola said:


> I tried catching up on that thread, almost impossible.. Thanks @Andre, will test this out and give some feedback here.


Of course I had to now go and see Craftvapery. Looks like a goodish article. Majority of vapers probably prefer spaced Ti coils, but have come across a few saying contact coils work better. Seems to be consensus that 0.4 ohms and higher is better for Ti. What temperature to set seems to depend on your device and board. SX Mini, e.g. needs higher temps than for Ni.

Here is a link to that article for anyone interested: http://blog.craftvapery.com/joshs-definitive-guide-to-temperature-control-with-titanium-wire/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (1/9/15)

Andre said:


> Of course I had to now go and see Craftvapery. Looks like a goodish article. Majority of vapers probably prefer spaced Ti coils, but have come across a few saying contact coils work better. Seems to be consensus that 0.4 ohms and higher is better for Ti. What temperature to set seems to depend on your device and board. SX Mini, e.g. needs higher temps than for Ni.
> 
> Here is a link to that article for anyone interested: http://blog.craftvapery.com/joshs-definitive-guide-to-temperature-control-with-titanium-wire/


Yea I read that article and wasn't entirely convinced. Recently I've come to prefer spaced coils with my Kanthal builds aswell. I seem to get slightly more flavour out of it and it wicks like a charm in tanks. 
So I've built a single spaced titanium coil on the subtank mini RBA deck. 26g, 2.5mm diameter, 8 wraps and came to 0.325 ohms.
Gonna play around with this today on the SX mini and I'll report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiaan (1/9/15)

From my limited experience, I would say clean the wire before coiling and pulse it at a very low heat, it will get a blueish colour. I'm running a 26g 7 wrap dual micro coil and it comes out to 0,17ohm and i'm very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

Tiaan said:


> From my limited experience, I would say clean the wire before coiling and pulse it at a very low heat, it will get a blueish colour. I'm running a 26g 7 wrap dual micro coil and it comes out to 0,17ohm and i'm very happy with it.


Great to hear from some experience, @Tiaan. On what device, and at what Joules/Watts and temperature please? Do you do spaced or contact coils? What atomizer are you using?


----------



## skola (2/9/15)

TA1 build update;
26g spaced single coil
2.5mm d
8 wraps, 0.325ohms
Subtank mini on a SX Mini M class

So having vaped with this setup most of yesterday, I found that titanium performs better at higher temp on the SX (450-500 F).Anything below that produced a weak, muted vape.Between the 450-500 range the flavour of the juice was more crisp (cleaner), I experienced a cool vape, vapour production was good and quite dense. This is my second TA1 build, first attempt was a dual coil and somewhat of a fail . TA1 wire definitely needs some cleaning before vaping, I used alcohol pads. It's very springy, stiff, but springy.. I'll give more feedback as I go along building more coils.

EDIT: Joules were set between 25 and 30

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tiaan (2/9/15)

Andre said:


> Great to hear from some experience, @Tiaan. On what device, and at what Joules/Watts and temperature please? Do you do spaced or contact coils? What atomizer are you using?


 I use Contact coils, either in my Billow v2 or Goliath v2. Running it on a Evic VT at around 45W and at 280C.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

My first Ti 1 coil. Actually the second. First one was a fail. Pulsed too heavily so got the grey/white stuff. One really has to quick pulse.

7 wraps of 28 g Ti 1 on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel. Came out at 0.35 ohms. Running the GEM RTA on the SX Mini M, currently at 15 J and 235 C. Will wait with my decision on the vape quality until I have spent some time with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola (3/9/15)

Andre said:


> My first Ti 1 coil. Actually the second. First one was a fail. Pulsed too heavily so got the grey/white stuff. One really has to quick pulse.
> 
> 7 wraps of 28 g Ti 1 on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel. Came out at 0.35 ohms. Running the GEM RTA on the SX Mini M, currently at 15 J and 235 C. Will wait with my decision on the vape quality until I have spent some time with it.


The pulsing takes some getting used to and you have to find those hot spots quite quickly.

I built a dual compact coil on the Billow V2, 7 wraps, 26g TA1, 2.5mm ID, which came to 0.17ohms. Thanks @Tiaan for the suggestion. I'm loving it so far. Side by side with the same build in Kanthal, I am enjoying the titanium more. But that could be the excitement talking.

Any idea what's the difference between Ti1 and TA1 wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

skola said:


> Any idea what's the difference between Ti1 and TA1 wire?


Probably just different abbreviations for the same thing? First time I have seen TA being used.


----------



## Mario (30/9/15)

*Help!!!!*
Got my 1st Titanium Wire 26g yesterday.
*MOD: *Vapershark RDNA40
*RTA: *Delta II /Subtank Mini

My ohms target 0.12/0.15ohms

How many wraps would I need for a single coil ?


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

Mario said:


> *Help!!!!*
> Got my 1st Titanium Wire 26g yesterday.
> *MOD: *Vapershark RDNA40
> *RTA: *Delta II /Subtank Mini
> ...


About 4 wraps with a 2.5mm ID. Best is to use this: http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

For Ti aim for a resistance of around 0.3 to 0.4.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jakey (5/11/15)

so i can get a decent compact coil. but still really struggling to get a spaced coil correct. so springy!


----------



## Roy Pretorius (15/12/15)

skola said:


> TA1 build update;
> 26g spaced single coil
> 2.5mm d
> 8 wraps, 0.325ohms
> ...


Hi, I cannot see why you set the temperature so high. The concept of titanium is to prevent dry burns, better tasting vape and safer. By the time the
temperature control kicks in, your temperature setting is too high. The temperature is set in the following way: set the mod in TC mode, joules. wick the coil and dry burn the wick. set the temp until the dry wick (cotton) just starts to discolour. In other words just starts to burn. Then you set it less or back by 10 deg f. This is the optimal setting to prevent dry burns or prevent the coil from overheating and or giving off dangerous gases. Do this setting at approx 20 joules. Setting the joules higher for a warmer vape is the same as increasing wattage.


----------



## stevie g (15/12/15)

In case this helps anyone... 

Remove springyness by burning the wire with a lighter then wipe it down to remove all the gunk.

The wire becomes very pliable after this step.


----------



## skola (15/12/15)

Roy Pretorius said:


> Hi, I cannot see why you set the temperature so high. The concept of titanium is to prevent dry burns, better tasting vape and safer. By the time the
> temperature control kicks in, your temperature setting is too high. The temperature is set in the following way: set the mod in TC mode, joules. wick the coil and dry burn the wick. set the temp until the dry wick (cotton) just starts to discolour. In other words just starts to burn. Then you set it less or back by 10 deg f. This is the optimal setting to prevent dry burns or prevent the coil from overheating and or giving off dangerous gases. Do this setting at approx 20 joules. Setting the joules higher for a warmer vape is the same as increasing wattage.



Hey, 

I appreciate the advice. 
The way I did it worked perfectly for me. No dry hits. That was just how I preferred my Vape. 
Moved on from TC tho.. Prefer kanthal, but hope your post helps someone else...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

